# catalanet



## avellanainphilly

Hola a tothom!

m'agradaria saber si feu servir la paraula 'catalanet' (bé, alguns del fòrum ja sé que sí que la feu servir!) i quina mena de to li doneu. Jo personalment no la faig servir, però hi detecto una mena de to 'carinyosament pejoratiu', no sé si m'explico, com per enfotre's carinyosament de la persona a la qual s'aplica l'adjectiu. Pels usuaris de la paraula, creieu que és diferent de 'ser de la ceba'?


I res de politització, eh!

salutacions,


----------



## dafne.ne

Bona nit,

Doncs jo això de "catalanet" ni ho faig servir ni ho he sentit mai a la gent del meu entorn , però no m'agradaria gens que m'ho diguessin.  

Si hagués de triar m'estimaria més que en diguessin "de la ceba".


----------



## miss Beth

Apreciada compatriota,

Trobo que anomenar algú per la seva nacionalitat en forma de diminutiu, com en aquest cas ens dius "*catalanet*", si que sona tal i com tu has dit, a un mot carinyosament peyoratiu.

Sobre l'expressió "*ser de la ceba*", en la meva opinió significa ser tossut o masell. Potser sóc jo i no la he après correctament.

Fins aviat!!


----------



## dafne.ne

"*ser de la ceba*", en la meva opinió significa ser tossut o masell.

Ser de la ceba vol dir ser catalanista per damunt de tot. 
Per cert, que vol dir se masell? Ho he cercat al SC i EC i no ho he trobat.

Siau


----------



## miss Beth

Hola Dafne!

A la meva comarca, d'aqui la província de Barcelona, ser un masell significa ser molt tossut.


----------



## Namarne

avellanainphilly said:


> m'agradaria saber si feu servir la paraula 'catalanet' (bé, alguns del fòrum ja sé que sí que la feu servir!) i quina mena de to li doneu. Jo personalment no la faig servir, però hi detecto una mena de to 'carinyosament pejoratiu',


Hola. 
Jo no l'he feta servir mai, aquesta paraula, però si ho fes, crec que seria en el sentit que tu dius. Tot i que per a mi és més carinyosa que pejorativa. 

Per exemple: 


TraductoraPobleSec said:


> _Inclús_ en el sentit de _fins i tot_ se sent malauradament moltíssim, moltíssim; fins i tot (he, he) dit per _*catalanets *_de generacions.



Aquí no té res de pejorativa, en tot cas suggereix quelcom de casolà, un xic humorístic i irònic, però no tant com pejoratiu. Almenys és el meu parer. 

(Com tantes expressions, i com sovint diem, tot depén de l'ocasió, de la intenció, del context...)


----------



## xupxup

Per mi _catalanet_ té aquest mateix sentit que dius, de carinyosament pejoratiu, més aviat burleta. Podria servir per referir-se a algú que pretén ser molt català i que en realitat no ho és tant, o bé la seva catalanitat és dubtosa o fa anar malament els altres. Per exemple, m'imagino parlant amb algú en català normalment. Jo faig servir molts barbarismes en la meva parla quotidiana. Un tercer que em sent intervé per dir-me que: "no es diu _hasta_, es diu _fins i tot_". A mi això em toca la pera i li dic "ja està, ja ha sortit el catalanet!"
També he sentit catalanet i sobretot *catalufo* en boca de valencians, per criticar tant l'excés de catalanitat com la ingerència catalanista sobre el valencià. Suposo que és allò que dels de casa en puc dir mal, però no en puc sentir dir.

Tampoc és el mateix que ser de la ceba, que per mi també és ser MOLT catalanista.

D'altra banda aclarir que és *mesell* i no masell. Segons el diccionari significa que és insensible als cops, i per extensió, al dolor. Jo ho he sentit sobretot aplicat a la canalla com a contrari d'espavilat. Un nen mesell és un nen una mica aturat, que no aprèn ràpidament.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

xupxup said:


> Per mi _catalanet_ té aquest mateix sentit que dius, de carinyosament pejoratiu, més aviat burleta. Podria servir per referir-se a algú que pretén ser molt català i que en realitat no ho és tant, o bé la seva catalanitat és dubtosa o fa anar malament els altres. Per exemple, m'imagino parlant amb algú en català normalment. Jo faig servir molts barbarismes en la meva parla quotidiana. Un tercer que em sent intervé per dir-me que: "no es diu _hasta_, es diu _fins i tot_". A mi això em toca la pera i li dic "ja està, ja ha sortit el catalanet!"
> També he sentit catalanet i sobretot *catalufo* en boca de valencians, per criticar tant l'excés de catalanitat com la ingerència catalanista sobre el valencià. Suposo que és allò que dels de casa en puc dir mal, però no en puc sentir dir.


 
Jo no ho hauria pogut expressar millor, estimat vendrellenc! 

Quant a _catalufo_... M'he quedat ben parada : jo estava convençuda que era _cata*la*nufo_ 

Darrerament també se sent _catalino_ i, com molt bé comentaves, Xupxup, molesta si t'ho diu algú de fora però fa gràcia dit per un català. De fet, la primera vegada que ho vaig sentir va ser de la boca d'un que és molt de la ceba


----------



## xupxup

ui...doncs...potser sí que és catalanufo, ara que ho dius.


----------



## Samaruc

Ací a València, això de "catalufo/catalanufo" (que els dos se senter dir) i "catalino" són, junt al més recent "cagalán", termes bastant habituals entre el blaveram per a referir-se als catalans de forma pejorativa... Però, en realitat, no només ho apliquen als principatins, ho apliquen a qualsevol que no done suport als seus destrellats lingüístics o que se n'isca del seu "regionalismo bien entendido". De fet, a mi, més d'una vegada m'han dit allò de "ya está el catalino/catalufo de los @@##@*" pel simple fet d'adreçar-me en valencià a algú (i saben perfectament que sóc valencià perquè tinc un accent clarament occidental i ells creuen que tots els catalans parlen en "barsaluní").

Per altra banda, i si em permeteu una petita desviació del tema però sense eixir-me'n dels gentilicis en diminutiu, no sé si us heu parat a pensar com senta ací a València el costum d'alguns catalans de referir-se als valencians com a valencianets. Sé que alguns del fòrum ho feu servir i, pel que us conec de les coses que escriviu, estic fermament convençut que és un ús afectuós, però us assegure que, de vegades, això de "valencianet" dit per catalans sona ací com molt paternalista, lleument pejoratiu, i, en segons quines circumstàncies, pot sonar una mica... no sé... arrogant i pot resultar ofensiu... 

Jo sé que ho diueu des de l'afecte i el costum, però ho comente per si mai dieu de bona fe "valencianet" a un valencià i us fa una cara rara, que almenys sapigueu per què us la fa... A mi no m'ofèn, però trobe que no està de més que sapigueu com pot sonar per ací aquest diminutiu.

Salut!


----------



## dafne.ne

En Samaruc te molta raó,

No entenc res, com podeu trobar simpàtics tots aquests termes?

"Catalino" és un mot odiós que fan servir pejorativament a Castella quan és refereixen als Catalans, de la mateixa manera que de vegades ens diuen "polacs". 

A mi no se m'acudiria mai dir "Valencianet" ni "Madrilenyet" ni res semblant.

Recordeu allò del seny?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Samaruc said:


> Per altra banda, i si em permeteu una petita desviació del tema però sense eixir-me'n dels gentilicis en diminutiu, no sé si us heu parat a pensar com senta ací a València el costum d'alguns catalans de referir-se als valencians com a valencianets. Sé que alguns del fòrum ho feu servir i, pel que us conec de les coses que escriviu, estic fermament convençut que és un ús afectuós, però us assegure que, de vegades, això de "valencianet" dit per catalans sona ací com molt paternalista, lleument pejoratiu, i, en segons quines circumstàncies, pot sonar una mica... no sé... arrogant i pot resultar ofensiu...
> 
> Jo sé que ho diueu des de l'afecte i el costum, però ho comente per si mai dieu de bona fe "valencianet" a un valencià i us fa una cara rara, que almenys sapigueu per què us la fa... A mi no m'ofèn, però trobe que no està de més que sapigueu com pot sonar per ací aquest diminutiu.
> 
> Salut!


 
Samaruc, molt encertades les teves paraules.

Jo sí que de vegades faig servir això de _valencianet_ aquí en aquest espai i, com us podeu imaginar, de mala fe gens ni mica . A mi és que em fa l'efecte que els valencians teniu tendència als diminutius (el mot _xiquet_ n'és tot un exemple) i per això em surt _valencianet_ de vegades.



dafne.ne said:


> En Samaruc te molta raó,
> 
> No entenc res, com podeu trobar simpàtics tots aquests termes?
> 
> "Catalino" és un mot odiós que fan servir pejorativament a Castella quan és refereixen als Catalans, de la mateixa manera que de vegades ens diuen "polacs".
> 
> A mi no se m'acudiria mai dir "Valencianet" ni "Madrilenyet" ni res semblant.
> 
> Recordeu allò del seny?


 
Dona, Dafne! En aquesta qüestió són bàsics aspectes com el *to* i el *context*! I, és clar, també el sentit de l'humor dels participants en la conversa on surt el mot!

Jo sí que recordo el seny, però també la RAUXA! 

Què en penseu?


----------



## Cecilio

Aquest ús del diminutiu per als gentilicis no és gens normal. No se m'acut cap altre exemple que no siga "catalanet" o "valencianet". En espanyol hi ha una paraula que té una forma i unes connotacions semblants: "españolito".


----------



## xupxup

> No se m'acut cap altre exemple que no siga "catalanet" o "valencianet".



Doncs ja és ben estrany, perquè per aquí se'n senten una pila cada dia, franceset, ingleset, americanet, xinet, japoneset, negret, moret... i tots tenen un to o bé paternalista o bé burleta. Cuantes vegades no heu fet un donatiu "pels negrets de l'àfrica"? I no em direu que no és diferent dir: "La dona del Joan és francesa" que "El Joan ara surt amb una franceseta."

És ben cert que no serveix per a tots els gentilicis, no ho sé, no se m'acudiria parlar d'un basquet, o d'un madrilenyet, però sí d'un castellanet.

Pel que fa a valencianet i catalufo, tot depèn del to, del context i de la confiança que tinguis amb qui parles. Jo tenia un amic valencià, gens blavero, que quan no m'entenia alguna paraula (com ara flonjo o fesolet) de seguida em deia catalufo. Però és una cosa amistosa, com si li dius a un amic cabrón, o si entre dos gais es diuen maricón. Ell adoptava un paper de valencianista radical per riure. I jo si ell discutia la unitat de la llengua, com que és un tema típic d'aquells que surten sempre, jo li deia valencianet, per riure.

Trobo molt bé que hi hagi gent assenyada al món que no faci servir aquestes paraules, però això no vol dir que no hi siguin, i que tinguin un ús concret. Aquest és un fòrum sobre llengua, no sobre educació o moral, i trobo que hem de poder discutir sobre TOTA la llengua, la que ens agrada i la que no.


----------



## ernest_

xupxup said:


> Pel que fa a valencianet i catalufo, tot depèn del to, del context i de la confiança que tinguis amb qui parles. Jo tenia un amic valencià, gens blavero, que quan no m'entenia alguna paraula (com ara flonjo o fesolet) de seguida em deia catalufo.



Doncs mira que jo no m'ho prendria massa bé. És com dir-li "franxute" o "gavatxo" a una persona de França; t'ho miris com t'ho miris no pot ser una cosa gaire amistosa, per molta confiança que tingueu.

Una altra cosa és "catalanet", aquesta en molts contextos pot ser afectuosa. En canvi "senyoret", normalment sempre es fa servir amb ironia, per burlar-se de les excentricitats d'algú, "el senyoret no té mòbil...".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

xupxup said:


> Pel que fa a valencianet i catalufo, tot depèn del to, del context i de la confiança que tinguis amb qui parles. Jo tenia un amic valencià, gens blavero, que quan no m'entenia alguna paraula (com ara flonjo o fesolet) de seguida em deia catalufo. Però és una cosa amistosa, com si li dius a un amic cabrón, o si entre dos gais es diuen maricón. Ell adoptava un paper de valencianista radical per riure. I jo si ell discutia la unitat de la llengua, com que és un tema típic d'aquells que surten sempre, jo li deia valencianet, per riure.


 
Reitero que jo també ho veig d'aquesta manera, que s'ha de tenir molt en compte el to i el context.

De fet, un simple "català" o "espanyol" (o el que sigui) dit amb mala llet pot ser molt pitjor. Jo tinc una molt estimada amiga francesa i de vegades parlo d'ella dient "la meva amiga gavatxa" i directament a ella també li dic "gavatxeta" alguna vegada i NO PASSA RES!


----------



## xupxup

> Doncs mira que jo no m'ho prendria massa bé. És com dir-li "franxute" o "gavatxo" a una persona de França; t'ho miris com t'ho miris no pot ser una cosa gaire amistosa, per molta confiança que tingueu.


I està molt bé que no t'agradi. Si mai t'ho diuen i ets sents insultat suposo que ja els ho faràs saber. Però per mi, en un ambient distès, simpàtic i amistós, i amb la confiança suficient, no és cap mal dir-li a un valencià, valencianet, orxateta o fallera major, ni que ell em digui catalufo o pantumaca o barsaluní. Els topònims amb motiu de burla són antiquíssims. Un de Reus és un ganxet, un de Barcelona un camaco i un que sigui molt pagès és un abaixagarrofes.


----------



## avellanainphilly

xupxup said:


> Em sembla molt bé que no us agradin aquestes paraules, però el tema era exemples d'ús de la paraula catalanet, i jo només volia posar agun exemple. Tan si són políticament correctes com si no aquestes paraules existeixen i són ben catalanes.



Em sembla que és evident que són paraules que existeixen i que són catalanes, però el punt de discussió sembla que és fins a quin punt són o no són pejoratives. Per mi paraules com "catalufo" o "gavatxo" són pejoratives per defecte, en un context neutre. Ara bé, els contextos lingüístics rarament són neutres i, per tant, depenent de qui ho digui, com es digui, etc. el component pejoratiu pot desaparèixer i tenir un ús humorístic, afectuós, etc. "catalanet" no la posaria en el mateix sac que "catalufo" o "gavatxo", no em sembla una paraula despectiva per defecte, sinó més aviat burleta


----------



## xupxup

Tens tota la raó avellana. Sento molt haver-me emparrat tant. Ara mateix edito el missatge i esborro aquest fragment que no té res a veure amb la discussió.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Això de catalanet, directament m'ho prenc malament, i entenc que la resta també es prenguin malament els propis diminutius, ara: com diu TRS, cal veure el to i el context. Es allò de que si hi ha un bon matalàs ens ho prenem diferent.

A la mili era o el polaco o el catalufo, no recordo haver sentit pas catalanufo. I vist des de la distància del temps, m'adono que polaco em feia menys bassarda que no pas catalufo, tot i que cap de les dues m'ha agradat mai.


----------



## betulina

Hola! 

M'encanta aquesta discussió (o potser són els tres dies de festa penyera que fan que tot m'encanti! ). 
Jo sí que ho faig servir de vegades, això de "catalanet", i em quedo amb el que diu en Namarne de



> suggereix quelcom de casolà, un xic humorístic i irònic, però no tant com pejoratiu.



Un cert to pejoratiu sí que pot ser que hi sigui, però com tots esteu dient, el to i el context són determinants. La veritat és que jo sovint m'ho dic a mi mateixa i tot, però segons com i quan m'ho digui algú altre, m'ho podria prendre "malament".

"valencianet" també ho faig servir en algun moment, i hi veig el mateix to que a "catalanet", però no se m'acudiria mai dir-l'hi a algú amb qui no tingués confiança. Gràcies, Samaruc, pel punt de vista valencià!


----------



## dafne.ne

*Jo tinc una molt estimada amiga francesa i de vegades parlo d'ella dient "la meva amiga gavatxa" i directament a ella també li dic "gavatxeta" alguna vegada i NO PASSA RES!*

Entre bones amigues et pots dir coses molt més fortes i és clar que no passa res, només faltaria!


----------



## jaume60

Hola,

Vaig un xic endarrerit doncs gairebé fa una setmana que no en connectava.

Si em diuen *catalanet *m'ajuda a mantenir el sentit de l'humor, com deia la Mari Santpere riure'ns de nosaltres mateixos, llevat que hi vegi ganes de provocar amb mala fe, em va passar en una fonda de Almonte (Huelva), en aquestes situacions els responc amb el meu silenci.

Algú preguntava el significat de *ser de la ceba*, segons el diccionari de frases fetes que hi surt diu "*dit dels adeptes del catalanisme"*

Salutacions,

Jaume


----------



## Laia

El significat de _catalanet_, sota el meu punt de vista, està estretament lligat a la persona que ho diu i amb l'entonació amb que ho fa. 

Per això estem trobant tantes interpretacions, companys!! jeje


----------

